# Couple of questions for cocaine users...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does your partner use it as well ? If not do they know you use it ?

Is it good stuff that you buy or do you know its crap and your being had over an just accept it ?

I have ( by default ) become involved with people who use this crap regularly, they blow more than they can afford on it even tho they know its sh*te !!

It also seems to be the pattern they BOTH use the stuff....

I DO NOT want prices or sources for the crap, l have no interest in using it, in fact the thought horrifies me, just genuinely curious to know if this is the " norm "


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FFS no wonder you don't get to the gym


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Does your partner use it as well ? If not do they know you use it ?
> 
> Is it good stuff that you buy or do you know its crap and your being had over an just accept it ?
> 
> ...


I use, so does my partner. I can buy stuff for the same as half a tank of fuel or stuff for two or three times that. I find the net result is I spend the same amount of money which ever quality I buy. I'm trying to give it up at the moment, as I do it EOD, between us about 1 grand a month I guess


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> FFS no wonder you don't get to the gym


Just got in mate and had a convo with the wife about it, back on at 4 am so tea and bed time.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

If my partner bought a bit coke I would uppercut her


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had it a couple of times whilst being on nights out, I actually find it beneficial when I'm too drunk because it's amazing at sobering you up.

When I've had it it's when it's been my mates and they have gave me some, there was one time my mate bought some off a bouncer, turned out good stuff!

I know a couple of people who get a bag a few nights a week and they have it with their partners too.

It's been a couple of years since I've used it so I'm certainly no drug abuser, I know the dangers and I know the stereotypical views on the stuff, but I can honestly say I would probably use it again given the chance if I was out.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's an interesting fact:

80% of cocaine is found to be contaminated with levamisole. This delightful substance is used as a dewormer and a cancer drug, it also has the nasty habit of hammering your white blood count.

All by the by, the really interesting point is that the adulterant was making its way into the yayo before it even hit the streets. Now stop and think about that one for a moment.

Anybody who's watched "Blow" knows that the dope leaves pretty pure as the growers have made loads of money stealing the labour and lives of peasants so they wouldn't jigger with their own product, so who is? Strange when you ponder that this must be happening on route, even stranger when you consider that levamisole has been pulled off the market for human consumption yet huge quantities of it are making their way into your sniff just after departure. Strangest yet is whatever is actually going on.

Toot toot!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> I use, so does my partner. I can buy stuff for the same as half a tank of fuel or stuff for two or three times that. I find the net result is I spend the same amount of money which ever quality I buy. I'm trying to give it up at the moment, as I do it EOD, between us about 1 grand a month I guess


Mate do you class your self as addicted?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Just got in mate and had a convo with the wife about it, back on at 4 am so tea and bed time.


Ouch! Got ya text the other day btw. Not ignoring you x


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

It's the people on the streets bashing it with crap to make more money..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

husky said:


> Mate do you class your self as addicted?


Yeah it would be retarded to think otherwise  Its the money aspect that bothers me, nothing else, health or whatever I couldn't care less its just so much money to spunk on a Monday, go to the gym have dinner crack a four pack in front of the telly and cane a couple of g's watching telly. Its gay is what it is


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Ouch! Got ya text the other day btw. Not ignoring you x


Nice one.

Honestly mate, l am bolloxed BUT this weeks wage drops in the bank before my holiday so it all counts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a dabble in my early 20's an it didn't appeal to me tbh.

Plus I needed all my money to gamble with lol.

Funnily enough I had a few beaks about a month back after 7 years.

Again did nothing for me, the kid who offered is 20k in debt because of it.

Nothing a few grows won't sort for him though.

Other than aas I tend to shy away from drugs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Honestly mate, l am bolloxed BUT this weeks wage drops in the bank before my holiday so it all counts.


Certainly worked for it mate!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it would be retarded to think otherwise  Its the money aspect that bothers me, nothing else, health or whatever I couldn't care less its just so much money to spunk on a Monday, go to the gym have dinner crack a four pack in front of the telly and cane a couple of g's watching telly. Its gay is what it is


yep i see that quite a bit to be honest-its when you look at the monetary value at the end of the year that most people nowadays say " feck i could have bought xyz or gone on so many hols" etc- a G a month is alot but if you can afford it i suppose you will buy it because of the escapism/feeling it provides.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

husky said:


> a G a month is alot but if you can afford it i suppose you will buy it because of the escapism/feeling it provides.


It's boredom mainly, I don't have a mortgage or rent so it ends up going on food and homes for the Columbians instead


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Most coke is ****e I dont know why people buy it. Once its left the guy that has imported its hands at around 80% he will more than likely sell it with benzocaine so the purity will be less and less depending on how many hands its passed thru before it gets to the end user.

Good caine shouldn't leave you with a blocked nose or numb anything but people dont know that. Its the benzo that makes your throat go numb so if its numbness you're after just buy benzocaine its legal (I think)

To answer your question milky I stay well clear of it now but when I did use my mrs didnt know anything


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> It's boredom mainly, I don't have a mortgage or rent so it ends up going on food and homes for the Columbians instead


lol- normally is mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> answer your question milky I stay well clear of it now but when I did use my mrs didnt know anything


My friend canes fcuk loads at home and his missus would murder him if she knew, how she doesn't know when he does it is beyond me he canes it the point where he's climbing the walls and she thinks he's just had a few too many coffee's lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> My friend canes fcuk loads at home and his missus would murder him if she knew, how she doesn't know when he does it is beyond me he canes it the point where he's climbing the walls and she thinks he's just had a few too many coffee's lol


I dont think its easy to know unless you know what signs you're lookin for tbf


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> I dont think its easy to know unless you know what signs you're lookin for tbf


Maybe I think it's obvious as like you say I use, but someone that can't stand still is talking a lot of ****, fidgeting etc whilst full of beans isn't normal behaviour lol


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it would be retarded to think otherwise  Its the money aspect that bothers me, nothing else, health or whatever I couldn't care less its just so much money to spunk on a Monday, go to the gym have dinner crack a four pack in front of the telly and cane a couple of g's watching telly. Its gay is what it is.
> 
> Must be good on a cut though mate.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

in answer to your questions,

yes its one of my fave drugs, my partner doesnt take it but wudnt mind if i had the odd toot, i wouldnt buy it unless im getting from a trusted place ie its gunna sting alot quid a g, wudnt take it if its the mixed muck u get for watever a g (which does give u a buzz if u do an 8ball and dont mind feeling like someone has poured concrete down your nostrils), yes it is addictive, no im not addicted. its good stuff but im off it at the min because of responsibilities. plus its too dear. lol

edit - it can easily destroy a person if u let it get the better of u.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Aslan said:


> No it's horrific, I like the buzz from coke, but it makes me really anxious therefore I have to drink fuk loads with it to take the edge of. I'm fine on MDMA/Mkat don't 'need' to drink with that can just enjoy the buzz. Weekday's mdma is a step to far, I can happily not do coke from Monday to Friday (not a big deal I guess before people lol) but my missus just always brings it into the house so its hard to not do it. It's a case of I can't live with her and I can't live without her.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I went through a pretty rough patch on it about 6 year ago where I was doing it every day, at work and everything. I could get some decent stuff but it was too expensive and I could get more sh1t stuff for my money so I thought it would last longer. it became more of a habbit in the end like smoking so I wasn't really bothered if it wasn't really that good, so long as I had summat to sniff. I haven't had anything for years now, hardly any drink either. the mrs never knew, like she doesn't know I use steroids, she would hit the roof if she found out. I don't think its lying to her, its just not telling


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

D3RF said:


> in answer to your questions,
> 
> yes its one of my fave drugs, my partner doesnt take it but wudnt mind if i had the odd toot, i wouldnt buy it unless im getting from a trusted place ie its gunna sting alot quid a g, wudnt take it if its the mixed muck u get for watever a g (which does give u a buzz if u do an 8ball and dont mind feeling like someone has poured concrete down your nostrils), yes it is addictive, no im not addicted. its good stuff but im off it at the min because of responsibilities. plus its too dear. lol


I thought it was cheaper than beer now or is that not the case now ?


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Used to do a bit, at times quite a bit, go through 3 or 4 g in a weekend. Only really at weekends though.

Been to a few parts of the world (Panama, Costa Rica etc) and had some of the real good stuff.

I was single then and just having fun. Do I regret it..... Not at all. I have a different life now with responsibilities so don't bother at all.

Plus the misses would fcuking murder me.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never been one for it. Had a few lines here and there but all it does is make me want to talk and chain-smoke. The £100 a gram stuff is better but I've never bought it myself just had a few lines off someone that had it. I'm more of an upper person. Just take MDMA on a night out to have a bit of a dance that's it. No continuing to take more stuff back at house parties, not the last 5 years.

I've seen it f.uck up two of my best friends I remember back in 2007 I knew my friends did it but this one Saturday we were about to have a Chinese and she couldn't breath or catch her breath. Night before she said she'd had two grams of coke and smoked 60 ****! I took her to hospital, get there she ends up staying there for a week with a collapsed lung stupid cow.

My other best friend now has to have her wages paid into her brothers bank and he pays her bills and fills her car up with petrol on a Sunday buys gas and electric and her ex husband instead of paying maintenance for her two children does her weekly food shop and pays kids dinner money and the rest of what the money he normally pays weekly he's saving it for Xmas to give to her family to take her shopping for Xmas presents.

She can't be trusted with money but she still finds a way to buy it, don't think they've figured out that she gets working tax credit child benefit and child tax credit paid into a different account.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I thought it was cheaper than beer now or is that not the case now ?


well the thing is, u can buy cans of smartprice beer in asda for a few pence a can, or you can buy a 330ml bottle of delicious 13% belgian ale for near a tenner... there is going to be a HUGE difference in quality... same thing with coke imo

imagine the difference in drinking a pint of carlsberg or drinking a pint of vodka.... vodkas stronger so ul only need a wee bt, whereas carlsberg ur gunna need a bucket full each time

edit - in some cases u may as well be drinking a pint of water


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I thought it was cheaper than beer now or is that not the case now ?


AFAIK its not, a few of my mates will have it whenever they are out drinking, pretty much weekly. Costs them more than 10 pints a gram and from what they say its sh!t stuff. Doesn't make much sense that they keep buying it tbh.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Here's an interesting fact:
> 
> 80% of cocaine is found to be contaminated with levamisole. This delightful substance is used as a dewormer and a *cancer drug*


Bit like Nolvadex then?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Costs them more than 10 pints a gram and from what they say its sh!t stuff. Doesn't make much sense that they keep buying it tbh.


Everyone I know that does it, has a few beers with no coke get the high from drink then start to feel tired, order coke come up and get more ****ed run out of coke, start to feel tired, then buy some more coke drink some more, rinse and repeat until either a) you have no money left B) the dealer no longer answers the phone


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

I take £200 of the best every wknd .so does other half.it started off fun and became a habbit


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I would unleash hell on my missus if I found out she tried it, hypocrite of the highest order as I went through a rough time with that and mkat a few years ago. Lost a few good friends to it too.

As has been said here before the quality turned out to be a non issue for me, I used to and still do enjoy the whole process of making a line and rolling a note for some odd reason.

Now I only do it on the odd occasion but funnily enough I will be getting involved one night the weekend.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Everyone I know that does it, has a few beers with no coke get the high from drink then start to feel tired, order coke come up and get more ****ed run out of coke, start to feel tired, then buy some more coke drink some more, rinse and repeat until either a) you have no money left B) the dealer no longer answers the phone


After watching a documentary on legal highs (research chemicals) it wouldn't surprise me if at least some of what is sold as coke these days is actually a mix of stim type research chems.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/legally-high/4od if anyone is interested.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Bit like Nolvadex then?


Interesting that that's all you took away from my post.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> After watching a documentary on legal highs (research chemicals) it wouldn't surprise me if at least some of what is sold as coke these days is actually a mix of stim type research chems.


You'd think so, and maybe some are, thing is with research chemicals (legal highs) they all burn the fcuk out of your nose when you do them, **** coke doesn't its usually cut with loads of pain free cutters, benzocaine, creatine is good one too


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Here's an interesting fact:
> 
> 80% of cocaine is found to be contaminated with levamisole. This delightful substance is used as a dewormer and a cancer drug, it also has the nasty habit of hammering your white blood count.
> 
> ...


I remember hearing something about this, thought that was just the US though?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I used to use a fair bit in my 20's,

Now (I turned 30 this year) I still use, but much less, to be fair I go out a lot less so that's kinda an automatic reduction.

I think once you've dabbled and got a taste for it the craving kicks in every time you find yourself in that noisy, drink fuelled bar/club atmosphere, it does for me anyway.

To answer @Milky opening questions, I think coke use is amazingly popular, my wider circle of friends includes a lot of rather well off 30 something's, very respectable well paid jobs ect. They all use.

In my experience if one uses, so does their partner,

I know of a couple of suppliers that cut to suit the customers pockets, many offer it in two or more price brackets,

This bag is £x (but you'll get through 3g on a night with out trying)

This bag is three times that (but 1/2g will see the evening out)

Adds up to the same really.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

The best I've done was in Colombia (although it was also the first time I did coke, but uncut isn't hard to get ... in fact it's often easier to get it the other side of the world because you don't want to traffic it cut at all, and double your load for no reason - almost all major shipping busts here will find it uncut because importers/exporters are usually the same people anyway ... admittedly, the stuff on the streets here these days is supposed to be beyond terrible)

It's just not a great drug (I'm told unless you inject it pure - but don't do that anyone) ... The effects my first time were exactly what I recognised as coming up on acid or MDMA, but it always feels like it peaks too soon and never really gets there (which, chemically, is pretty much what happens ... best case scenario, it's still a fraction of the high you get from MDMA) - and that's the habit-forming bit ... It's the drugs equivalent of internet porn

Overpriced, unsatisfying, poser drug, and it'll put years on your cardiovascular system for a few minutes of mild buzz which anyone could better with a trip to the gym or dozens of things you could find in any health food store


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> I remember hearing something about this, thought that was just the US though?


The EMCDDA have been noticing it in the UK since 2009 - Report here.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used Coke alot in the past, in fact I used way too much. It became a problem for me & a few ppl on here know to what extent.

Leave the stuff alone. You cannot control drug use, it controls you. From some of the posts on here I can see that addiction for them is looming.

It will destroy you before you know it happens.

Having said that, it is not physically addictive like alcohol which is legal. If you become an alcoholic & stop drinking without medical intervention, it can & often does kill you.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Interesting that that's all you took away from my post.


Not gonna lie... didn't read the rest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> I used to use a fair bit in my 20's,
> 
> Now (I turned 30 this year) I still use, but much less, to be fair I go out a lot less so that's kinda an automatic reduction.
> 
> ...


Monitary wise its the same but the "cleaner" it is the better for your nostrils and body in general


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I would sooner fly to Peru than buy the stuff off the streets. I can get pure stuff but its too expensive. I'd rather pay £15 for a half gram of pure MDMA or a gram of mephedrone tbh.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I use, so does my partner. I can buy stuff for the same as half a tank of fuel or stuff for two or three times that. I find the net result is I spend the same amount of money which ever quality I buy. I'm trying to give it up at the moment, as I do it EOD, between us about 1 grand a month I guess


Fu¢k me! a GRAND a month ether your both accountants or solicitors or you don't pay rent have fu¢k all in the cupboards and in debt up to your eye balls. Sh¡t mate give it up have kids and spend it on them.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I've used Coke alot in the past, in fact I used way too much. It became a problem for me & a few ppl on here know to what extent.
> 
> *Leave the stuff alone. You cannot control drug use, it controls you. From some of the posts on here I can see that addiction for them is looming.*
> 
> ...


Do you not think that is (or at least can be) personality dependent?

I know quite a few who can use it purely socially, can go months without it and hold down steady jobs etc.

Admittedly it does take quite a strong will'd person to control their use to the extent where they can have it his in the kitchen and save it for planned nights.

I think a lot of people's use also depends on their social circle..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Monitary wise its the same but the "cleaner" it is the better for your nostrils and body in general


Totally agree, I was speaking purely in monetary terms, because I think that's all that goes through people's heads when offered it at £x a gram.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Fu¢k me! a GRAND a month ether your both accountants or solicitors or you don't pay rent have fu¢k all in the cupboards and in debt up to your eye balls. Sh¡t mate give it up have kids and spend it in them.


Read my post mate. I don't have a mortgage I own the house outright. I hate kids they're annoying, I prefer dogs


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

drugs is for mugs... stick wiv your tea milky & leave the coco alone


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> The EMCDDA have been noticing it in the UK since 2009 - Report here.


Couldn't see it in the report mate but did show up when I did a search for it. Seems an odd thing to cut cocaine with to say the least!


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Having said that, it is not physically addictive like alcohol which is legal.


I think it is physically addictive.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

wtw said:


> I think it is physically addictive.


Having been addicted to everything under the sun, drink for me is the worst/most addictive and its legal


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> drugs is for mugs... stick wiv your tea milky & leave the coco alone


Caffeine is cocaines chemical cousin and the milk boosts your serotonin levels , everyones an addict in this realm.

Just because it comes prepackaged from a shop doesn't mean it ain't a "drug"... Try kicking your brews to the curb for a month or three and see how you feel.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Never used it in my life as for that never really used any drug allways dispised drugs till I started aas


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Never used it in my life as for that never really used any drug allways dispised drugs till I started aas


Good. Keep it that way!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Everyone I know that does it, has a few beers with no coke get the high from drink then start to feel tired, order coke come up and get more ****ed run out of coke, start to feel tired, then buy some more coke drink some more, rinse and repeat until either a) you have no money left B) the dealer no longer answers the phone


Just described Saturday night :lol:


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Couldn't see it in the report mate but did show up when I did a search for it. Seems an odd thing to cut cocaine with to say the least!


Pg 14 and 66. Yes, you are right about it being a strange choice of cut though.

Makes you think...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Pg 14 and 66. Yes, you are right about it being a strange choice of cut though.
> 
> Makes you think...


What is it? cant be assed to read for myself


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've tried cocaine 3 times now and *NOTHING* has happened.

Such a let down.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I've used Coke alot in the past, in fact I used way too much. It became a problem for me & a few ppl on here know to what extent.
> 
> Leave the stuff alone. You cannot control drug use, it controls you. From some of the posts on here I can see that addiction for them is looming.
> 
> ...


Love you pal but have to disagree with you here, 'You cannot control drug use, it controls you' I think is too much of a blanket statement.

My issues kind of crept up on me because I didn't recognize it as a problem until it was too late, thankfully that's changed now. After going through that and I really feel I am totally in control. I was never addicted but I could see where the road was going and knocked it on the head, very rare that I will these days but if I ever do decide to use it one evening I know that I'm not going to be going down a slippery slope.

That being said I'm glad you got your shit together.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Coke is psychologically addictive. Yes, I think that addiction can be personality dependant, & some people can do a few lines every now & then & leave it alone.

They are in the minority though.

More people die from alcohol use than from Heroin. This is a fact, not some anecdotal urban myth.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never even smoked a ***,but I'm going away for a weekender at the end of September and the mate I'm going with said to me that he'll bring a load and I should get right on it. I told him to fcuking grow up,I'm 45 ffs,I don't need some Cnut trying to push coke on me.

I just don't get it,obviously because I've never done it,but don't fancy it either tbf


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Tried it recently. Was disappointed.

Better high off a can of Monster and 2 scoops of original Jack3d.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

latblaster said:


> More people die from alcohol use than from Heroin. This is a fact, not some anecdotal urban myth.


What are the statistics like in terms of proportional use though?

I.e 100 times the amount of people take alcohol, so it's inevitable the number of deaths will be higher.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Pg 14 and 66. Yes, you are right about it being a strange choice of cut though.
> 
> Makes you think...


Maybe its because I read the online version, just clicked on cocaine and read through.

I don't see any benefit to cut it with it at all, bad intentions or otherwise I just don't see what purpose it serves.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> *Caffeine is cocaines chemical cousin *and the milk boosts your serotonin levels , everyones an addict in this realm.
> 
> Just because it comes prepackaged from a shop doesn't mean it ain't a "drug"... Try kicking your brews to the curb for a month or three and see how you feel.


What on earth are you spouting about now Anne?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's some quick info in alcohol vs Coke deaths. It's not a scientific study, but all the facts that prove this are available.

http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/statistics/statistics_info1.shtml


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> Maybe its because I read the online version, just clicked on cocaine and read through.
> 
> I don't see any benefit to cut it with it at all, bad intentions or otherwise I just don't see what purpose it serves.


Weight is one thing, second is the fact that its harder to remove than other impurities and actually rocks up. The dead/dying punters with their skin falling off must be something the dealers overlooked.



latblaster said:


> What on earth are you spouting about now Anne?


The truth as I see it, do you not agree with it?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Weight is one thing, second is the fact that its harder to remove than other impurities and actually rocks up. The dead/dying punters with their skin falling off must be something the dealers overlooked.
> 
> The truth as I see it, do you not agree with it?


The weight makes sense I suppose, who an earth is trying to remove impurities from their product though?

Have to say not seen anyone's skin falling off round here, sounds like Krokodil to me!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Weight is one thing, second is the fact that its harder to remove than other impurities and actually rocks up. The dead/dying punters with their skin falling off must be something the dealers overlooked.
> 
> The truth as I see it, do you not agree with it?


How can I see your truth? The least I can do is see your pov....linking Milk & Coke is a bit far fetched though. Back up your wacky claims!!! 

Am just messing about Anne, don't take umbrage mate.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

thers a guy i know who uses it every night without fail and his misus doesnt know he also sells so im guessing he has it before it gets cut with more stuff hes a mess tho not a nice drug to take imo


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

"Chi Chi, get the yayo!"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone for Krokodil?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Anyone for Krokodil?


Heroin ,synthetic or otherwise can feck off!

See the Vice documentary?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Anyone for Krokodil?


My dad lives in Greece still and there's a new drug called Sisa which you can buy for €2 a hit.

Apparently there have been stories of people trying to rip others people faces off and people just ending up as pretty much a skeleton.

Obviously with all the unemployment etc more and more people are turning to them and Athens city centre is just a big zombie yard atm


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

haha the ole krokodil... god help us if ppl in this country start turning to that sh1te.

LEGALIZE DRUGS NOW.

lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My dad lives in Greece still and there's a new drug called Sisa which you can buy for €2 a hit.
> 
> Apparently there have been stories of people trying to rip others people faces off and people just ending up as pretty much a skeleton.
> 
> Obviously with all the unemployment etc more and more people are turning to them and Athens city centre is just a big zombie yard atm


Ahh the poor man's cocaine!

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/vice-news/sisa-cocaine-of-the-poor-part-1


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

had a MASSIVE problem with it when I was younger, done a little recently and felt really bad about it 

but yes partners always ead each other


----------



## patriot66 (Jun 25, 2011)

always been to scared to try it,the only things I use are pro hormomes and the ocassional Friday or Saturday ill maybe take a few of the other halfs tramadol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Do it most weekends, it's only a problem if you can't afford it.

Plus I'm single so it doesn't matter, I can do what I want when I want.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Ahh the poor man's cocaine!
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/vice-news/sisa-cocaine-of-the-poor-part-1


Thats the one but its nothing like coke apparently. My dad days its a terrible site.

I've walked through the main square when heroin was rife and that was a horrible site so dreading to see what its like now.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

My 2 cents on it, if it's a oily soft rock that blows up into loads from a very small lump which can be pressed back into a rock by hand will dissolve when rubbed between your fingers but is dry not wet its very good and even a tiny little line like 3cm will rush you like nothing else you feel warm no on fire with a slight flutter of the heart more horny that a 16 yr old in a free whore house you dont know whether to run skip or masterbate lol once knew a chap in peru lol.

Its a very dirty habit and unless your mega rich well you wont be for much longer it's not worth the time, well it's nice with a couple of girls as a one off if you get me but to be using it regular really is a mugs game and unless your well connected you will be sniffing god knows what for far more than it's worth just to end up having a stroke or heart attack i'm glad i've spent all my money on hormones **** that ****.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

O..M.....G What the hell happened to getting high on life!!! No wonder half of u talk a loada crap lol :whistling:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I went through a spell of everyday use couple years ago. Just indulge a little occasionally now and only ifs its proper flake quality.

Recent study in Cambridge University has found cocaine hinders the body's ability to store fat which makes sence to me as I was ripped when I indulged in heavy use when eating whatever I liked...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I've never even smoked a ***,but I'm going away for a weekender at the end of September and the mate I'm going with said to me that he'll bring a load and I should get right on it. I told him to fcuking grow up,I'm 45 ffs,I don't need some Cnut trying to push coke on me.
> 
> I just don't get it,obviously because I've never done it,but don't fancy it either tbf


agree don't get these people past their teens carrying on at stuff like that

2 people in our county - same village same week just died from some of those bad drugs one of them was 29 and a mum so irresponsible


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My dad lives in Greece still and there's a new drug called Sisa which you can buy for €2 a hit.
> 
> Apparently there have been stories of people trying to rip others people faces off and people just ending up as pretty much a skeleton.
> 
> Obviously with all the unemployment etc more and more people are turning to them and Athens city centre is just a big zombie yard atm


is that santagma square area? god it was bad years ago cant imagine what its like now


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't take it. Used to few and far between. The misses hates it and is one of the main reasons I don't anymore. At one point I had access to LOTS of very very good coke (I mean LOTS and most people couldn't handle it even when it was cut). Don't miss it at all. Not very often I took more than a gram every few month anyway


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> I went through a spell of everyday use couple years ago. Just indulge a little occasionally now and only ifs its proper flake quality.
> 
> Recent study in Cambridge University has found cocaine hinders the body's ability to store fat which makes sence to me as I was ripped when I indulged in heavy use when eating whatever I liked...


Course it hinders the bodies ability to store fat you wanna eat fuk all when you're on it


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> agree don't get these people past their teens carrying on at stuff like that
> 
> 2 people in our county - same village same week just died from some of those bad drugs one of them was 29 and a mum so irresponsible


My mate is 50 and loves it because he can get drunk and not have a hangover when he takes coke. [email protected]


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

what amazes me is how some people are so anti drugs yet get slaughtered on alcohol (an addictive drug) drink endless amounts of coffee/energy drinks (an addictive drug) and pop paracetamol at the slightest sign of a headache (an addictive drug)

drugs are drugs but different drugs have different ends why is a drug that eradicates a headache any better than a drug which gives you a good night out ???


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> My mate is 50 and loves it because he can get drunk and not have a hangover when he takes coke. [email protected]


dopey shud drink less in first place lol 50 like? fek me next they'll be pushin it down the ol folks home


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Never touched it, but had plenty of chances as a good mate of mine used it a lot and at one pint was dealing pretty large amounts. Not my thing at all tbh.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

To me once you've done pills fck coke

Nothing comes close to the highs of pills but sadly nothing comes close to the lows either


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even like the feeling of coke

Mcat is the drug for me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Interesting that that's all you took away from my post.


To be fair he had a point. Some of the drugs in widespread usage in the bb'ing world are on par.

DNP being just one example, and the dubious lineup of PCT drugs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Used to be heavily involved in drug circles in my teens. It's cut at almost every step of the way. I watched an old 'business partner' of mine cut a load of sniff (it was already heavily cut) 50/50 with teething powder and some other ****.. so by this point the gear was probably around 20%. Then a local runner came round to pick up 10g before hitting the clubs to flog it, he took the 10g, cut it 50% with own mix of ****e and made 20 x 1g tickets and off went to make in an hour what most people would make in a week. Remember this story when you get your next ticket from the dood in the club toilet 

It's dirty horrible Shiite. Can't believe I used to chuck that stuff up my nose.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I use, so does my partner. I can buy stuff for the same as half a tank of fuel or stuff for two or three times that. I find the net result is I spend the same amount of money which ever quality I buy. I'm trying to give it up at the moment, as I do it EOD, between us about 1 grand a month I guess


1k a month! jeeez, my life would be so different if i had that kinda money to use (in a good way like get a place to rent out of my parents) or save for a deposit!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Used to be heavily involved in drug circles in my teens. It's cut at almost every step of the way. I watched an old 'business partner' of mine cut a load of sniff (it was already heavily cut) 50/50 with teething powder and some other ****.. so by this point the gear was probably around 20%. Then a local runner came round to pick up 10g before hitting the clubs to flog it, he took the 10g, cut it 50% with own mix of ****e and made 20 x 1g tickets and off went to make in an hour what most people would make in a week. Remember this story when you get your next ticket from the dood in the club toilet
> 
> It's dirty horrible Shiite. Can't believe I used to chuck that stuff up my nose.


Exactly what I was sayinin my 1st post.

Coke imported is 80% at best in the container. Dealer will keep some at 80 and cut some to 60 ime with benzo. Who ever buys this will more than likely cut futher if bought to sell and so on.

People are sniffin sh!t and all kinda fukin chemicals no questions unless they're buyin from the man which most dont.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Does your partner use it as well ? If not do they know you use it ?
> 
> Is it good stuff that you buy or do you know its crap and your being had over an just accept it ?
> 
> ...


don't have a partner, but i'd be honest with her I did use, and wouldn't bother me if she did either, cant have one rule for me and another for her...most of the stuff I get is ****, but its just so commonly used and easily accessible, its become the norm for a night out to be honest...prefer ket and speed


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I dabble in coke every so often. The only time I bother is when a fella I know gets a big bulk of it in and I get there before its chopped into ****, and even then its only a gram or two. If you look at the records, the average percentage of cocaine on the UK streets confiscated by police is only 4%. People are running about spending £40-80/g on absolutely f*ck all.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> what amazes me is how some people are so anti drugs yet get slaughtered on alcohol (an addictive drug) drink endless amounts of coffee/energy drinks (an addictive drug) and pop paracetamol at the slightest sign of a headache (an addictive drug)
> 
> drugs are drugs but different drugs have different ends why is a drug that eradicates a headache any better than a drug which gives you a good night out ???


Excellent point that resonates with what I stated earlier, some folk are under the impression that if it can be store bought with shiny packaging then it must be OK. Now, for our back in the days flashback:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

barsnack said:


> don't have a partner, but i'd be honest with her I did use, and wouldn't bother me if she did either, cant have one rule for me and another for her...most of the stuff I get is ****, but its just so commonly used and easily accessible, its become the norm for a night out to be honest...prefer ket and speed


Barsnack...... would you expect her to pay for her own coke?

lol....sorry mate!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> what amazes me is how some people are so anti drugs yet get slaughtered on alcohol (an addictive drug) drink endless amounts of coffee/energy drinks (an addictive drug) and pop *paracetamol at the slightest sign of a headache (an addictive drug)*
> 
> drugs are drugs but different drugs have different ends why is a drug that eradicates a headache any better than a drug which gives you a good night out ???


I was of the belief there was no physiological mechanism to get addicted to paracetamol



Breda said:


> Exactly what I was sayinin my 1st post.
> 
> Coke imported is 80% at best in the container. Dealer will keep some at 80 and cut some to 60 ime with benzo. Who ever buys this will more than likely cut futher if bought to sell and so on.
> 
> *People are sniffin sh!t and all kinda fukin chemicals no questions unless they're buyin from the man which most dont.*


If they were sniffing off the toilet surfaces in the bars I used to work in, then they'd be getting a good dose of wd40 up their nose as well


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

like many here - our younger days were filled with this sort of thing. and tbh ive gone from drink and coke to steroids ........ im still a druggy i guess.

I used it a lot in my late teens and early 20's and what i thought was 'the good stuff' too until a night out in london where a uni lad had his brother drop some round and this stuff blew my head off! so much so i didnt even have a full G and I ended up losing my shoes. ive never touched it again.

apart from being very expensive - like all drugs, ya dont really know whats in it and i hate the thought of not being in control again.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Barsnack...... would you expect her to pay for her own coke?
> 
> lol....sorry mate!


lol, if it was her dealer and was ****, then defiently


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ecstasy > Coke

Ecstasy + Coke = :thumb:


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to be a big time dealer, but the last to girls i sent to peru never fukcing came back,

back to selling Clen as MDMA


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Edinburgh said:


> If my partner bought a bit coke I would uppercut her


Same here mate. Dead against reccie drugs like that. She used to be terrible for it using it every weekend but was before we got together. Does worry me that she would ever use it again whilst were together.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

would never do it after seeing what people are like on it and being around them.

most of my circle growing up sold something, ive seen it cut with anything under then sun and even when people wanted coke and it wasnt available certain friends would give them herion mixed with benzo and tell them it was coke.

most of my friends growing up are either still at it or in jail, think the biggest one was caught with 20.7kg of pure herion and got a good stretch.

being around it when its being sold/bought etc people either get it cause they're going out but its the ones who say in on a monday and get on it are the bad ones


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I use it sometimes, but not as one of these "a night out on the town with coke thinking i'm a top geezer and want to kill everyone" some times me, dad, uncle, cousin will have a few g in doors and stay up till early hours of the morning chatting football, and **** in general. that's the way I like it. not for appearence thinking i'm a hard man like most ****s who take it.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Love2DL said:


> I would sooner fly to Peru than buy the stuff off the streets. I can get pure stuff but its too expensive. I'd rather pay £15 for a half gram of pure MDMA or a gram of mephedrone tbh.


Yeah good idea,,,when you get there send our love to the two irish women who are now fecked up in jail there,,,its a lovely wee place peru and the hospitality at lima airport is apparently second to none.Heres this weeks specials

PERU STYLE ACCOMIDATION AND BUFFET

Breakfast=blue molded bread,(one slice)glass of contaminated water

Lunch=FA and a desert,,a nice bit of prison officers sausage.

Dinner=Homemade cockroach soup and a reminder from staff that supper is special tonight.

Supper= yip just as you thought lots of desert consisting of a nice suck on a banana tho it very dark so it hard to tell.

SUMMARY=Get me the feck out of this dump I can hardly sit now and this concrete mattress is bloody horrible never mind the friendship from all these messed up guards.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I do....my partner doesn't (but had in the past) she grew up....I didn't lol. I'd say I 'get on it' about once overy 2-3 month....so very rarely. I do it because I'd rather sit with a few mates having a good bleather about shyte with a 'feel good' feeling... Than go out in the town to clubs etc...hate that tbh.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> is that santagma square area? god it was bad years ago cant imagine what its like now


No, its Omonoia which is a bit further down. They actually cleared up syntagma and it was a lovely place when I lived there, don't know what its like now though.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

resten said:


> I was of the belief there was no physiological mechanism to get addicted to paracetamol


im not sure on the mechanism but i know for a fact that when you take them regularly theres a physical withdrawal as my mother had this issue and thought she had a constant headache.

the point i am getting at is a drug is a drug

people get on their high horse about certain drugs but will happily take performance enhancing drugs which is hypocritical, drugs are a means to an end you take a drug for a desired effect just because your desires are different to another persons doesnt make their desires any less relevant or worthy for the use of a drug.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Same here mate. Dead against reccie drugs like that. She used to be terrible for it using it every weekend but was before we got together. Does worry me that she would ever use it again whilst were together.


So its not right that she takes (took) a drug to achieve an enhanced enjoyment and social experience.....but its ok for you to take a drug to enhance your physique and performance ??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> So its not right that she takes (took) a drug to achieve an enhanced enjoyment and social experience.....but its ok for you to take a drug to enhance your physique and performance ??


Yes, thats my opinion. She would accepts aas use, thats on her, i wouldnt accept drug use just to get off ya t1ts.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I used to be well into it when I was in my late teens, early twenties. Got in with some local lads that we're moving big amounts, even had my mortgage paid for a few months for "looking after it". Stupid looking back but I was fearless at that age and thought i was a right lad.

Seen the **** that they bashed it with, creatine, paracetamol, all sorts... But I still done it after it had been bashed to bits. Since then i've tried the £100 a g stuff and fcuk me, you only need a few keys over the night and your wired...

I only do if I go out on a big occassion all day, birthday, works do etc, keeps me from being too smashed with the amount of booze I can get through.

Such a waste of money though when you look back the day after!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Excellent point that resonates with what I stated earlier, some folk are under the impression that if it can be store bought with shiny packaging then it must be OK. Now, for our back in the days flashback:


Good point

The thing is most drugs are only illegal due to the US war on drugs, MDMA is only illegal as the US government waged a campaign of false claims to gain public support.

i dont agree with heroin use, i wouldnt use it myself, but if someone wants to use it why shouldn't they be allowed to its there choice as with any drug.

Tax it, provide them with information in regards to the drug and its risks/dosages/frequency etc, provide a pure pharmaceutical quality controlled product.

And before someone jumps in with "what about the health care costs as a result of use" > what about the health care costs associated with smoking and drinking?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes, thats my opinion. She would accepts aas use, thats on her, i wouldnt accept drug use just to get off ya t1ts.


But why is attaining your desired physique anymore a worthwhile cause then gaining enjoyment?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Diesel is the main ingredient when mixing this bullsh1t 

Most people that have tried it havent even come close to putting 60% up their frames.....creatine,teething powder and think they have a bargain :lol:

Gritty type is usually stamped on with ephedrine

Fluffy is usually creatine .....now im not saying i bash the sh1t but have known for years what goes on with people who are making serious money.....most usually have a press :gun_bandana:

It always used to make me laugh when some gangster would say they have nailed an 8th in a night...yeah obviously cack.

To get the hit in it purest form is the rock,but this will certainly have you emptying the bank account..its dirty.

Now im not saying its 100% to MS but Richard Pryor smoked a lot of this and he suffers with it now.

Also i have two friends who had a massive stint smoking it from the paracetamol tube for over 12 months before they got out.....they found an even purer form than the actual stone...a brown sugary type dust builds up in the pipe....now this is even stronger than the stone.

Since this my two friends have since developed MS...one is in a wheelchair with no teeth....not seen him in over 10yrs....dont want to either but my other mate is in early stages 3yrs up to yet and is 100% convinced that smoking it bought it on.......but it may be just a coincidence ???

As for putting the MOZAM (beak) :whistling: up your frame.......try doing the bic pen blow :innocent:

Put a couple of lines into the end of a bic pen....push into partners ringpiece and blow.........report back to me.you can thank me afterwards :thumb:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Breda said:


> Course it hinders the bodies ability to store fat you wanna eat fuk all when you're on it


I eaten 5000 cals a day many times while high as a fckn kite on cocaine. Once you get used to it you eat and sleep just fine on it.

These Cambridge student have actually discovered that it actually prevents the body storing fat produced from food eaten.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Breakfast of champions...

Megan BrooksAug 14, 2013

Long-term cocaine use causes profound metabolic changes that reduce the body's ability to store fat, keeping users lean, but setting them up for potentially dramatic weight gain during recovery, new research suggests.

"Our findings challenge the widely held assumptions that cocaine use leads to weight loss through appetite suppression. Rather, they suggest a profound metabolic alteration that needs to be taken into account during treatment," Karen D. Ersche, PhD, from the Behavioural and Clinical Neuroscience Institute at the University of Cambridge, in the United Kingdom, said in a statement.

The study was published online August 3 in the journal Appetite.

The study team examined the body composition, diets, and eating behaviors as well as plasma leptin levels of 65 adult men; 35 of them were cocaine dependent, and 30 had no personal or family history of illicit drug use.

"We found that cocaine-dependent men reported a preference for fatty foods and carbohydrates as well as patterns of uncontrolled eating, but their body fat was significantly reduced compared with those in their non-drug using peers," Dr. Ersche told Medscape Medical News.

Relapse Factor?

The researchers also found that the longer the men had been using cocaine, the lower their plasma levels of the hormone leptin, which helps regulates appetite and energy use.

"A decrease in plasma leptin together with a high fat diet suggests an impaired energy balance, leading to weight gain rather than weight loss," Dr. Ersche said.

"We believe that chronic cocaine abuse directly interferes with metabolic processes, resulting in an imbalance between fat intake and storage. This dysfunction in fat regulation is likely to be unnoticed in clinical practice, and it could lead to excessive weight gain when the active use of cocaine is discontinued during recovery," she added.

The stress caused by this "conspicuous body change can also contribute to relapse. It is therefore important that we better understand the effects of cocaine on eating behavior and body weight to best support drug users on their road to recovery."

"This research has clear implications for our understanding of how the body processes fat during chronic cocaine dependency and also how the body adjusts during withdrawal and recovery from dependency," Professor Hugh Perry, chair of the Neuroscience and Mental Health Board at the Medical Research Council, who was not involved in the study, said in a statement.

"Credible scientific studies like this one, which help to dispel misconceptions and address common preconceptions with reliable data, can only benefit individuals in the longer term," he added.

Appetite. Published online August 3, 2013. Full article


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> But why is attaining your desired physique anymore a worthwhile cause then gaining enjoyment?


Because its my opinion. i would rather not to into a debate about it, its just my views on drugs. Had a family member who was my absolute idol when i was young who died from drugs, started on weed, wanted bigger and better expeirneces over time and it killed him. I am not dead set against alcohol, but probably would be if it was alcohol that killed him. That one devastating experience for me was enough to turn me off reccie drugs for life, and have never tried them myself. Does this answer your question to a satisfactory level?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

My girlfriend uses it ocasionally, I can hardly criticise injecting steroids weekly but wouldn't touch the stuff myself

From what I can judge, she uses it like I use alcohol, once a month or so, is wild and filthy on it and very tired the next day. Seen no other effects in 3 months


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> agree don't get these people past their teens carrying on at stuff like that


People do lots of strange things we don't agree with, I don't agree with woman having kids and bringing them up on their own but who am I to judge


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> People do lots of strange things we don't agree with, I don't agree with woman having kids and bringing them up on their own but *who am I to judge*


A ****ing druggy mate thats what you are :lol:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Because its my opinion. i would rather not to into a debate about it, its just my views on drugs. Had a family member who was my absolute idol when i was young who died from drugs, started on weed, wanted bigger and better expeirneces over time and it killed him. I am not dead set against alcohol, but probably would be if it was alcohol that killed him. That one devastating experience for me was enough to turn me off reccie drugs for life, and have never tried them myself. Does this answer your question to a satisfactory level?


I wasn't been funny mate, was just questioning it as a topic in general.

i still feel its a distorted opinion but thats my opinion and we are all entitled to that so i respect yours.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> I wasn't been funny mate, was just questioning it as a topic in general.
> 
> i still feel its a distorted opinion but thats my opinion and we are all entitled to that so i respect yours.


I can see how you think it's a distorted view but its just like if my brother for instance died from speeding,

I would not speed anymore. I hate reccie drugs, seen first hand many times the destruction it causes/ can cause.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bashy said:


> A ****ing druggy mate thats what you are :lol:


That makes no sense


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

pea head said:


> Diesel is the main ingredient when mixing this bullsh1t
> 
> Most people that have tried it havent even come close to putting 60% up their frames.....creatine,teething powder and think they have a bargain :lol:
> 
> ...


I didn't understand much of your post but intrigued to the bic pen shenanigans lol

For your info Richard Pryor is dead http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Pryor


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Were i live theres two kinds of coke... theres pubgrub which is 30/40 quid for a "gram" Which is usualy weighed at 0.85 rather than an actual gram....and then there flake..which they say is pure:lol:....Purer yes. But pure columbian cocaine? No lol. That costs alot more somtimes up too 100 quid for a bang on gram...flake is about a tenner for every 0.1.

I do use coke atleast every week been cutting down alot last few weeks done a bit too much, Mrs thinks ive done it once....she doesnt know i do it now and if i caught her doing it i would kick her on the chin lol. See the thing with coke is you do a line and its all happy days.. but unless your in a nightclub your just want to do more and more and more and when theres not much left you feel like absaloute ****!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I can see how you think it's a distorted view but its just like if my brother for instance died from speeding,
> 
> I would not speed anymore. I hate reccie drugs, seen first hand many times the destruction it causes/ can cause.


But if for instance he died from too much paracetamol would you never use pain relief?

Edit: Sorry i got carried away and forgot you said you didn't want to debate the topic apologies it wont delete on my phone


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Been really interesting reading this thread.

Considering my addiction to caffeine I would be stupid to try to coke and my interest in any type of pharmaceutical recreation ended when a mate OD'ed. Pills + coke + buckfast = heartattack on the dancefloor.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> some of those bad drugs


The problem with saying bad drugs is you dont look at the variable you just look at the word drug and say it must have been bad thats why they died.

Drugs arnt bad, Drugs are Drugs the act and behave as they were designed to.

People die as they combine them with other drugs/take too much

If someone didnt read the packet of an OTC drug for a health condition and the leaflet said dont take more than 4 and dont take with asprin and they took 10 and took a load of asprin you wouldnt say that that drug was a bad drug you would say the person was at fault.

Its the same with all drugs

Lack of research and misuse cause death this can be said for OTC,PEDs and Recs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Milky, this is a bit off topic, but the unprocessed plant coca, which cocaine is synthesized from is actually rather good for you. It acts as a mild stimulant, and helps to overcome fatigue, hunger, and thirst. It's particularly effective against altitude sickness. Drank a lot of it as tea when I was mountaineering in Bolivia. Loads of other health benefits in its unprocessed form.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Milky, this is a bit off topic, but the unprocessed plant coca, which cocaine is synthesized from is actually rather good for you. It acts as a mild stimulant, and helps to overcome fatigue, hunger, and thirst. It's particularly effective against altitude sickness. Drank a lot of it as tea when I was mountaineering in Bolivia. Loads of other health benefits in its unprocessed form.


Nice explanation...now tell the truth you naughty, naughty girl! :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

On another note, anyone ever tried Khat?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Nice explanation...now tell the truth you naughty, naughty girl! :lol:


I do not tell a lie! Took part in research on the effect of high altitude on human physiology. We were tested for everything, no way I could've been naughty. :001_tt2: I nearly tried to bring back a bag of coca leaves from Bolivia, and it had to be explained to me why this was a silly thing to do. :stupid:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16890420

http://www.iovs.org/content/48/4/1622.full


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

artful_dodger87 said:


> I didn't understand much of your post but intrigued to the bic pen shenanigans lol
> 
> For your info Richard Pryor is dead http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Pryor


Yes..my bad...forgot he was brown bread...yes...the bic pen......it will change the way to take it forever


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

pea head said:


> Yes..my bad...forgot he was brown bread...yes...the bic pen......it will change the way to take it forever


How did this come to be though. Im guessing you never had notes to roll up, all you had was a broken biro and both your nostrils were blocked so the only convenient way was to say to her pull your knick knacks down love it's going in one way or another lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't use it..never have

But my Mrs has, and does (rarely I might add)

She doesn't kick the **** out of it, and won't buy crap, nor spend the earth.

Not that it makes it one in anyones eyes, but just how she sees it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Never done any coke - First dabled with pills in Ibiza this summer. Spent the whole week on "pink lovehearts" and "yellow stars" which upon googling seems to be E and MDMA. If i'm honest i absolutely loved it, i cant handle drink and i get tired very easily. Without pills i wouldnt have enjoyed the holiday and would have been home at 12am rather than 8am every morning.
> 
> Also *10 EUR a pill is a bargain* compared to the 40EUR it was for a drink!
> 
> Just wish i could get them back in the UK!


You were getting bent over mate.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You were getting bent over mate.


Really? I've never done pills but at Global everyone was talking about at £10 pills (which is more than 10EUR), and they'd set you up for the whole night


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

L11 said:


> Really? I've never done pills but at Global everyone was talking about at £10 pills (which is more than 10EUR), and they'd set you up for the whole night


I wouldn't pay half that mate.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I wouldn't pay half that mate.


For a pill that would sort you for a whole night? I thought i was relatively clued up on drugs but evidently not if I'm spanking money on half a g of mandy when I could just get a pill for a fiver :/


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Does your partner use it as well ? If not do they know you use it ?
> 
> Is it good stuff that you buy or do you know its crap and your being had over an just accept it ?
> 
> ...


I allways told myself i would never use it or get involved with it -

I then got into money trouble and was sick of seeing people i know rolling around in nice cars on the doll and going holidays when they want while i work my **** off in a 9-5 dead end job.

I then enquired - got ticked (lent for a duration of time)

40grams worth - within a week (because of my estate and a lot of friends using it) sold the lot...

I paid the dealer back his part which was 25 pound to the gram - i was selling for 45's so i kept 20 quid profit for every gram sold.

I repeated this a few times - then i started taking it myself...my partner didn't know or anyone in my family.

I was hiding it everywhere in my home panicking every second id turn the corner - i even would run home from work some days just with a thought id less likely be caught out by someone.

You know if it's good from a dab on your tongue or gum - i did this everytime and to be honest mate, even if it was **** - id just tell people im selling for 40 or 2 for 70 to get rid of it quicker. It didn't stop me selling it.

The reason i stopped it all was because one night i took 15g out with me - didn't drink as you need good attention and eyes when on it-

**** what anyone says about being more focused and more on the ball - you just think you are - but you aint!

I got in a fight over it with 4 boys - got robbed and then the dealer wanted his money i only had part of haha! anyways your question about "norm"

I would say (kick me if im wrong) - where i live it is far more common than even the likes of canabis use - the effects are less noticable however the price is insane!

I told myself id only ever do it if i could change my life for the better - my dad did 15 and a half years in prison for class a import/exporting across india.

I should have learnt my lesson from him - however i dabbled, failed and will never touch it again!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

L11 said:


> For a pill that would sort you for a whole night? I thought i was relatively clued up on drugs but evidently not if I'm spanking money on half a g of mandy when I could just get a pill for a fiver :/


I only do pills in Ibiza anyway, over here if i was to do them i'd pay a few quid though tops.

And i doubt they'd last you all night, i do at least 5 when i go out, but i have been doing them for 22 years so have built up a tolerance.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I wouldn't pay half that mate.


What he said ^^^^

10 quid a pill! thats madness.

Better off paying 20quid for half a g of mandy and be set for the whole night - although the next day is like worlds end-

So glad im fully clean now ! best decision of my life  !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Never done any coke - First dabled with pills in Ibiza this summer. Spent the whole week on "pink lovehearts" and "yellow stars" which upon googling *seems to be E and MDMA*. If i'm honest i absolutely loved it, i cant handle drink and i get tired very easily. Without pills i wouldnt have enjoyed the holiday and would have been home at 12am rather than 8am every morning.
> 
> Also 10 EUR a pill is a bargain compared to the 40EUR it was for a drink!
> 
> Just wish i could get them back in the UK!


The active ingredient in ecstasy is MDMA, its the same thing.

I've heard a lot about £10 a pop pills, haven't tried but supposedly leagues ahead of the common £3 a pill jobs.

Not hard to find in the uk mate..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> What he said ^^^^
> 
> 10 quid a pill! thats madness.
> 
> ...


Think you two have missed the point. Everyone I've spoke to says these £10 pills are all you need for a whole night. If you're (the other guy) buying £2 pills but needing 5 of them, it's exactly the same f*cking thing!!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ex coke addict and been clean for 9 month.

Used to go through a quarter of "good" stuff a week

All in i was spending 400/500 pound most weeks.

Long story short it nearly ruined my life and almost lost everything(kid,missus,job) before i got a grip.

Still if im honest i keep telling myself i could have one good night on it and back straight and narrow next day.

The reason i want this is as although it was destructive i also had great times and i miss a big part of the "coke life".

Just jealous of the folk who can take it one night and give it miss the next.

So yous lucky bassas enjoy on my behalf lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Ex coke addict and been clean for 9 month.
> 
> Used to go through a quarter of "good" stuff a week
> 
> ...


How did you afford that much?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Paisleylad

Don't whatever you do try it 'just one more time'. You'll be straight back into addiction within a few days.

Well done for getting clean.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

L11 said:


> How did you afford that much?!


At start when really began hitting it hard it was mostly selling a little bit here and there to fund habit.

Near the end it was basically just savings i had put away and working overtime shifts to pay for it.

Also when gave it up i owed a bit here and there.

Most annoying aspect is i let it get to such an extreme where i had to quit drink and drugs altogether.. Ive just started going out to local social club again lately (although take car home after two hours)as its hard detaching altogether as from age of 14/15 it was drink/drugs most wkend.. Total lifestyle change.

Been training hard for nine month and with my addictive personality its the gym im never away from.

Taking a step back and looking in its really frightening the amount of young teenagers taking the stuff now.

Hate preaching as im still a beleiver that good times can be had with drugs.. In moderation.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Paisleylad
> 
> Don't whatever you do try it 'just one more time'. You'll be straight back into addiction within a few days.
> 
> Well done for getting clean.


Cheers mate.

Your 100% correct though.. Just sometimes my daft head forgets what i was like all they month ago.

Ive a photo on my phone i look at when i get the urge lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I only do pills in Ibiza anyway, over here if i was to do them i'd pay a few quid though tops.
> 
> And i doubt they'd last you all night, i do at least 5 when i go out, but i have been doing them for 22 years so have built up a tolerance.


 @L11 is right in what he says. There are pills which cost £10 but they are proper 1990's pills and you only need one a night.

My mate and I used to chew on bags of them all night long(crappy ones), I've stopped now but he still carries on. He's found these £10 pills up in Leeds and he only needs one to be off his face.

I agree with the sh1ty ones, I used to buy 5 for £10, but these are completely different. A bit like £35 a gram of coke or £100 for a gram,same thing.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I only do pills in Ibiza anyway, over here if i was to do them i'd pay a few quid though tops.
> 
> And i doubt they'd last you all night, i do at least 5 when i go out, but i have been doing them for 22 years so have built up a tolerance.


Tbh first night i was ****ed all night on half a pill - last night i was on three a night but then i did it back to back for 7 nights.

based on normally spending like 40 quid on drinks a night i still thought that was good value lol plus no ****ty hangover!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Tbh first night i was ****ed all night on half a pill - last night i was on three a night but then i did it back to back for 7 nights.
> 
> based on normally spending like 40 quid on drinks a night i still thought that was good value lol plus no ****ty hangover!


No hangover but surely on the 8th day you were an absolute mess?!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

L11 said:


> No hangover but surely on the 8th day you were an absolute mess?!


Got off the plane, got in the car, got out of the car, made a cup of tea, fell asleep with the cup of tea in my hand. Woke up 2 days later, literally two days later. Best week of my life xD


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

pea head said:


> Yes..my bad...forgot he was brown bread...yes...the bic pen......it will change the way to take it forever


break the end of the pen, put a few bumps in one end and stick it in your **** and get someone to blow through the other end yes? no water or anything required lol cause I know you need water to plug other sorts of drugs.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Drugs are something I'm quite passionate about! :lol:

The first time I took mdma it rocked my world, I couldn't believe it was even possible to feel like that, the empathy towards your closest while on the stuff is amazing, you get lost in the euphoria and music is just beautiful, its hard to put the feeling of that first time into words, it's amazing.

I believe doing drugs has taught me something about life that I would have never learnt if I was sober, you get a real feeling of comradery at a drugged up house party, a "we know something they don't", sorta thing.

Gets on my tits when the anti drug brigade start riding their high horses... especially the drinkers! Ahhhh the irony of it all.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> What he said ^^^^
> 
> 10 quid a pill! thats madness.
> 
> ...


true half a g of MDMA is the better bet as your getting 150mg tops in a 10 quid pill and you are running the risk of it not been MD but full of PMA with pills atm



nowhereboy said:


> Drugs are something I'm quite passionate about! :lol:
> 
> The first time I took mdma it rocked my world, I couldn't believe it was even possible to feel like that, the empathy towards your closest while on the stuff is amazing, you get lost in the euphoria and music is just beautiful, its hard to put the feeling of that first time into words, it's amazing.
> 
> ...


Coming up on MDMA is the best feeling in the world. i would go as far as saying you've never truly experienced love to its full extent if you havnt had MDMA.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I only do pills in Ibiza anyway, over here if i was to do them i'd pay a few quid though tops.
> 
> And i doubt they'd last you all night, i do at least 5 when i go out, but i have been doing them for 22 years so have built up a tolerance.


I can do about 5 of those sh1tty little loveheart and dove pills there jank, theres little orange ones around were i live for a tenner a pop and theyre fking mental, lad i know who sells them made an absaloute fortune off them, whole town went wild for them.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> true half a g of MDMA is the better bet as your getting 150mg tops in a 10 quid pill and you are running the risk of it not been MD but full of PMA with pills atm
> 
> Coming up on MDMA is the best feeling in the world. i would go as far as saying you've never truly experienced love to its full extent if you havnt had MDMA.


Trust me! bar far the best feeling! you feel like nothing can go wrong - even if someone punched me id probably be understanding and say dont worry about it lol!! oh the golden days; D


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Trust me! bar far the best feeling! you feel like nothing can go wrong - even if someone punched me id probably be understanding and say dont worry about it lol!! oh the golden days; D


The only thing i dont like about it is i wake up with horrendous jaw and teeth pain i dont mind the come down


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> The only thing i dont like about it is i wake up with horrendous jaw and teeth pain i dont mind the come down


Hhaha ! yeah i dread to think how much grinding went on during your sleep!

I find that when i used to take it - i would avoid the mirrors in the rave venues toilets because i would be that happy i would just casualy stand and talk to myself for ages in a mirror LOL just talking garbage!

**** lets hit a rave ? where you live ?LOL!


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

Coke is good if your ****ed up and you get a strightner of good stuff just to bring you and your company back into things again. Too much of it on a night out ruins the night. And if your not drinking and taking it it's crap. Good for a night in with the Mrs. though.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hhaha ! yeah i dread to think how much grinding went on during your sleep!
> 
> I find that when i used to take it - i would avoid the mirrors in the rave venues toilets because i would be that happy i would just casualy stand and talk to myself for ages in a mirror LOL just talking garbage!
> 
> **** lets hit a rave ? where you live ?LOL!


Did this in Ibiza - 20 minute chat with myself xD I want to go back now!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hhaha ! yeah i dread to think how much grinding went on during your sleep!
> 
> I find that when i used to take it - i would avoid the mirrors in the rave venues toilets because i would be that happy i would just casualy stand and talk to myself for ages in a mirror LOL just talking garbage!
> 
> **** lets hit a rave ? where you live ?LOL!


haha! Im guilty of that also...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Gurning your rat off......winner.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

pea head said:


> Gurning your rat off......winner.


HAHA! Gurning! i aint heard that since the good old days! classic!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't taken any reckie drugs for 10 years or so. But some of my fondest memories are whilst been on drugs especially Ecstasy they're the bollox imo.

When I first started buying pills it would cost me £14 for one speckled dove or apple (talking around 1992/3) and would keep you up all night I then started knocking them out my self just so I was getting mine for free. Sad to say but best days of my life looking back but we all have to grow up some time don't we.


----------

